# custom built snow/dozer blade



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i was not satisified with the plows i saw in the stores so i built one. it is 46" wide by 19" high. it is made of 1/8" steel for the blade and 3/16"x1.5"x 2" angle iron for the ribs. the a-frame is all 3/16" angle iron. i have recently added power angle to it.

the first pic. its almost assembled, i bungee cords were just for mock up, i added real trip springs to it.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

2nd pic is of it on its first tractor, it was a 1979 craftsman lt8. it was a little too big for it.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

3rd pic is of it on its first tractor, it has a fresh coat of paint and plow guides.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

more pics of the plow to come with it on my gravely with power angle, my puter' is running slow. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

(sorry double post)


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's what I think:

First, they don't make them like that, and they should - looks pretty stout, certainly no match for snow. Spent 5 minutes looking at your design, welds and the thought you put into it. Very nice job.

Second, Where can I get an exhaust header like yours???  

Regards, Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Here's what I think:
> 
> they don't make them like that, and they should - *


ditto that...

good job... 
how much do you think it cost to set it up?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That certainly is a nice plow...Was that originally a truck plow?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Craftsman-man…

Nice job. I really admire how well you formed and placed the bracing.
The finished, painted plow looks like it was factory made and will
last a lifetime. Like Agree said, it looks like a smaller version of a 
commercial truck plow. It also looks like it wants to be on a bigger tractor, 
so I’ll be looking forward to the pic’s of it mounted to your Gravely.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW!!! NICEEEEEE job!!!!!!

Defently want to see that monster on the Gravely!!!!


Great workmanship. Sealy looks like a scaled down "real" snow plow. You are right that most GT plows are pretty cheasy, and you put your money where your mouth is, and did something about it!!


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Here's what I think:
> 
> First, they don't make them like that, and they should - looks pretty stout, certainly no match for snow. Spent 5 minutes looking at your design, welds and the thought you put into it. Very nice job.
> ...


I think he has the exhaust header designed to melt that last 1/4 inch of snow that the blade don't get. 
That is really nice.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks for all the compliments!!! i got my ideas from a real plow, and gave all the dimensions to my dads friend who bent all the pieces for me. i did all the welding myself. before i added to power angle the total for metal was $10.00 for the trip springs from an ATV shop.

also the header is just black pipe, the old muffler "broke" so that was just "temporary" 

more pics soon!!!!!


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

first pic of the gravely. i added power angle and a rubber snow deflecter too it.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

2nd pic of gravely


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

3rd pic of gravely


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

4th pic of gravely. this pic is of my weight boxes and pintle hitch, which comes in handy for pulling bushes etc. i also have a 1500lbs. winch for it that mounts to the front when the plow is off. i will post pics of my other attachments soon.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i bet you are wondering why my power angle lines run to the cab, well they are hooked up to a hydraulic steering unit for a boat. as i turn the crank, the plow moves, it is nice to have the option being able to move the plow "about that much" to clear a crack in the side walk. i was going to use the tractors hydraulics but they would be too fast, i like the way i did it better. now my grand total for the whole thing would be about $60.00.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Craftsman-man…

That plow looks a lot better on the Gravely. I love your “Think Snow”
on the front of the plow. Nice job on fitting the cab to the Gravely,
with the AG’s on all 4 corners this set up looks really good.

I’m not sure what you mean about the plow hydraulics, could you
also post some pictures detailing this ?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats a GREAT idea with the PS hydro system!!!


Looks REAL nice on that Gravely also. Good job!!!


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Craftsman-man…
> 
> That plow looks a lot better on the Gravely. I love your “Think Snow”
> ...


the plow does fit the gravely better. 

well the cab way made to fit the gravely, i have sides for it but didnt have them on for the pics. it is a curtis cab. i added all the lights.the lower tail lights in the last pic actually work, they are stop, tail, and backup lights like a car, i rigged them. i also have a am/fm radio, cb and all sorts of gauges to monitor every thing 

the plow if lifted by the tractors onboard hydraulics, the plow is angled by a hydraulic steering unit from a boat. the unit is a high-volume hand pump. when it was on the boat, you would turn the wheel and it would move a hydraulic piston to move the rudder. i used the same idea to have it move the blade. depending on how far i trun the crank is how far the blade moves. i will post more pics of it soon. i am thinking on using the same hydraulic setup to work a 3pt. hitch i want to build since gravely never made one and i have attachments i made for the craftsman i want to use on this. 

the craftsman in my firts pics had a reinforced framed, rebuilt trans and a beefed up engine and axle. i also had a 3pt. hitch i made for it and lots of other attachments. i was rebuilding the whole thing until i got the gravely.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

well my spring sprung, my trip springs that is. does anyone know of a source for good heavy duty sripngs? i am now running springs for a 60" atv plow but thay wore out already, first storm with them. i have resorted to bungee cords on the blade to help me finish the winter. i really need a super duty kind of spring since i plow commercially with this tractor and plow. any help is appreciated. 

thanks mike-


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*springs*

mike,

After looking at your picture again, have you considerd something like a small coil over spring from a motorcycle? The spring you have now looks to be about as big as you can get at your typical Lowes, HD or hardware store.

Just throwing that out there....not sure what will work.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats what I call hand-crafted! Its gotta be cool to make something, especially knowing it's more durable than something you can buy. That thing looks pretty bulletproof.

Nice job! I just hope theres not a need for them here in Ohio much longer! 

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you looked at any of the pickup truck plow springs? May be able to make one of those fit.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Mike 

I was curious about how you attached the snow plow to the Gravely. I just bought an 817 and was thinking of adding something like yours. It looks in the pics like you used the front attachment brackets that came on the tractor. Did you have to reinforce anything for this snow plow to prevent any bending or flexing of the brackets? I know the regular Gravely snow plow has a frame that goes under the tractor to the back axle and uses that as its main attachment point.

Get job on the plow!!

Andy


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Mike
Check the auto wreckers for some long hood hinge springs, I used some a few years back, can't remember what I got them off of 

Archie


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

I could have sworn that was a western plow at first. Looks cool. :thumbsup: When can I place an order for one?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *Mike
> Check the auto wreckers for some long hood hinge springs, I used some a few years back, can't remember what I got them off of
> 
> Archie *


Thats a GREAT idea!!!!!Tough, strong spring, but short enough to use with a smaller plow.


----------

